# 55g Drums $25 off: Feb 21 to Feb 28



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We received our second order of drums which were suppose to be in the 20 - 40 gallon range and we received 55g drums again.

We are now over stocked, so we have a great offer.

*$25 Off*

That is only $40 per barrel








​


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

will you be getting the 20 or 40g versions?

I am tight on space and was hoping you could bring in something like this;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380298906456


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

phi delt reefer said:


> will you be getting the 20 or 40g versions?
> 
> I am tight on space and was hoping you could bring in something like this;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380298906456


Sorry we will not be bringing in any of the flat bottom barrels like that. We are expecting 20 and 30g white barrels in.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

UTC,

You able to get the blue color drums instead of the white ones? The white ones would algae up for the uses I and some others have.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I do get in the blue ones but they are slower sellers so I only bring in a few at a time. The blue ones I usually order specific for those building docks.

If I see there is the demand I can bring them in.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> I do get in the blue ones but they are slower sellers so I only bring in a few at a time. The blue ones I usually order specific for those building docks.
> 
> If I see there is the demand I can bring them in.


Well check this out. The two videos there. I remember the first video.

http://www.green-trust.org/wordpress/2009/09/30/barrelponics-aquaculture-and-hydroponics/

If the price is right and the color is good I'd be pointing others to you for the barrels. That is a compact setup in aquaponics there and thus why I asked about the blue coloring.


----------

